# Welche Sportbrille mit Sehstärke?



## Onkel Manuel (28. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Yo, mal wieder das leidliche Problem eines Kurzsichtigen... 
Eins gleich vorweg: Ich bin offiziell Kontaktlinsen-ungeeignet...

Anscheinend hat Alpina die gesamte PSO-Serie eingestellt, zumindest ist sie auf der Homepage nimmer gelistet. Ich hatte nämlich mal die Tri-Guard 40, die wär in der PSO-Version echt perfekt... 

Adidas Evil Eye: Einige kommen damit zurecht, andere beschweren sich über ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld, die Neigung zum Beschlagen und drückende Bügel unterm Helm. Hmmmm...


Also was könnt ihr da so empfehlen? Mit -2,5 Dioptren dürfte es noch im Rahmen sein. Wichtig wäre mir der Windschutz fürs Auge (wie gesagt, die Tri-Guard 40 war da perfekt)...


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die die EvilEye mögen. Allerdings hab ich die ohne eingeschliffene Gläser, weil ich leider mit 4.75 und 5 Dioptrien knapp über dem Machbaren liege . Windschutz finde ich sehr gut und übermäßig beschlagen tut sie auch nicht. Wenn man im Sommer verschwitzt an der Ampel steht, kann das wahrscheinlich kein Modell verhindern 

Das Problem bei Sehstärken-Gläsern scheint die Krümmung des Glases zu sein. Es kann auch vorkommen, dass es da zu Verzerrungen kommt, wenn die Krümmung zu stark ist. Ich habe auch mal den Versuch mit geschliffenen Gläsern gestartet in einer Rudy Project Apache Brille, die eigentlich sehr kleine Gläser hat, die fast nicht gekrümmt sind. Leider war das für meine Sehstärke trotzdem noch zuviel des Guten 
Bei 2.5 Dioptrien ist wahrscheinlich mehr möglich, aber es wird sicher Modelle geben, die weniger problematisch sind als andere. Also nicht nur auf möglichst große Gläser achten 

Schau mal hier vorbei 
http://www.rh-brillenglas.de/sports_konfigurator.html
die scheinen sowas wie die Referenz für gut geschliffene Sprotbrillen zu sein. 

Ein erfahrener Optiker kann dir sicher besser weiterhelfen. Geh am besten gleich zu einem, der speziell Sportbrillen im Programm hat und sich auskennt. Nicht einfach zum nächsten Fielmann... das könnte sonst ein teurer Spaß werden.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (28. Januar 2010)

http://www.swisseye.com/html/______vision_set.html

Habe ich mir grade geleistet. ist recht günstig. Sieht zwar nicht so schick aus ist aber funktionell. 

mfg jojo


----------



## MichiP (28. Januar 2010)

oder hier mal schauenklick mich


----------



## Randon (28. Januar 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ich hatte nämlich mal die Tri-Guard 40, die wär in der PSO-Version echt perfekt...
> 
> Adidas Evil Eye: Einige kommen damit zurecht, andere beschweren sich über ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld, die Neigung zum Beschlagen und drückende Bügel unterm Helm. Hmmmm...
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit der labrigen Triguard zufrieden warst wirst du die Evil Eye lieben.

Ich hatte auch erst die Alpina, die ist mir dann zerbrochen weil ne Bügelschraube verrostet war. Jetzt habe ich die Adidas Evil Eye und kann nur sagen: da liegen Welten dazwischen von der Qualität, der Stabilität, dem Windschutz, der Belüftung... leider natürlich auch dem Preis.

Und wenn man Antifog Gläser fährt und immer mal etwas Spüli als Anlaufschutz auf die Scheiben des Clips macht, dann ist das Anlaufproblem auch so gut wie weg

Fazit: ich kann die Adidas Evil Eye (bei mir in L) nur echt empfehlen. Teste sie doch mal im "Windkanal" bei dem Augenoptiker deines Vertrauens


----------



## dre (28. Januar 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ...Fazit: ich kann die Adidas Evil Eye (bei mir in L) nur echt empfehlen. Teste sie doch mal im "Windkanal" bei dem Augenoptiker deines Vertrauens



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ich bin mit L 9,75 und R 10,25 unterwegs, also quasi ein bikender Maulwurf.
Mit der Evil Eye bin ich absolut zufrieden; Augen tränen nicht, kein Zug hinter der Brille, Wimpern kommen nur an die Gläser wenn die Brille zu dicht auf der Nase sitzt, läßt sich einfach demontieren zum reinigen, sehr stabil (Sturztest wobei sie weggeflogen ist hat sie top überstanden).

Ist aber kompelett ein recht teurer Spaß, würde ich aber immer wieder nehmen.


----------



## Outliner (28. Januar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Mit der Evil Eye bin ich absolut zufrieden; Augen tränen nicht, kein Zug hinter der Brille, Wimpern kommen nur an die Gläser wenn die Brille zu dicht auf der Nase sitzt, läßt sich einfach demontieren zum reinigen, sehr stabil (Sturztest wobei sie weggeflogen ist hat sie top überstanden).
> 
> Ist aber kompelett ein recht teurer Spaß, würde ich aber immer wieder nehmen.


unterschrieben...


----------



## k.nickl (28. Januar 2010)

Auch eine Möglichkeit wenn sie zu deiner Ausrüstung passt, wären Brilleneinsätze von Gasmasken! (  kein Scherz)
Zwar verschenkst du ein recht großes Sichtfeld und ist auch etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber du hast keine gekrümmten Gläser wie bei den Adidas Sportbrillen, (an die man sich auch gewöhnt).
Ich fahre mit 2,5/2,75.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir nach etlicher recherche die Uvex lightning zugelegt. Das ist eine Brille wo das Glas eingeschliffen wird und du davor getönte Aufsätze steckst. Ich bin super begeistert. In den Alpen dunkle Glässer, im Sommer zu Hause orangene und jetzt im Winter bzw bei Nightrides ganz ohne Tönung. Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig. 
Hab gerade mal bei Uvex geschaut die Brille gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr
Ka ob es einen Nachfolger gibt.
Rodenstock hatte auch mal ein Model, das war mir allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## dre (28. Januar 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach etlicher recherche die Uvex lightning zugelegt. Das ist eine Brille wo das Glas eingeschliffen wird und du davor getönte Aufsätze steckst. Ich bin super begeistert. In den Alpen dunkle Glässer, im Sommer zu Hause orangene und jetzt im Winter bzw bei Nightrides ganz ohne Tönung. Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig.
> Hab gerade mal bei Uvex geschaut die Brille gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr
> Ka ob es einen Nachfolger gibt.
> Rodenstock hatte auch mal ein Model, das war mir allerdings zu teuer.



beide Brillen habe ich mir damals auch angesehen. Funktionieren aber nur bis zu Stärken von ca. 4,5.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, die Uvex schaut auch gut aus... 

Jetzt muß ich mal blöd fragen: Wenn ich mir so ein Modell (sagen wir mal Uvex Lightning) bestelle, dann muß ich das Ding zum Optiker schleifen und der muß dann passende Korrekturgläser einpassen? 


Edit: OMG! Ich seh grad, daß Rupp + Hubrach hier in Bamberg ansässig sind, des iss ja glei um die Ecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

genau so


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Januar 2010)

Ah ok. Mit welchen Preisen (also inkl. Gläser) muß ich rechnen, wenn mit dem Schriebs von R+H (Evil Eye pro S) zum Optiker schlumpfe?


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

Die Evil Eye kostet dich allein an die 180â¬
Verspiegelte GlÃ¤ser waren bei meinem (gescheiterten) Versuch nochmal 250. Bei dir wirds wahrscheinlich ein bissel weniger kosten 
Aber mit Minimum 150 wÃ¼rde ich schon rechnen.


----------



## lamps80 (28. Januar 2010)

Mal eine Frage. Ich besitze eine Evil Eye mit Insert-Clip. Die Variante hat mir aber nach einiger Benutzung nicht so zugesagt. 

Die Variante von Rupp und Hubrach ist wohl, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, so ausgelegt, dass die farbigen Gläser der Brille auf meine Stärke geschliffen werden. Sprich ein Insert-Clip ist dann nicht mehr notwendig?


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

ja.
du bekommst sehstärkengläser, die du einfach in das wechselglassystem einklipsen kannst, genauso wie die standard polycarbonat-scheiben. bei stärkeren gläsern kann es sein, dass der rand etwas dicker wird und raussteht. aber das ist nur ein kosmetisches problem.


----------



## lamps80 (28. Januar 2010)

Das hört sich gut an. Werde mich dementsprechend mal bei meinen Optiker erkundigen. Zumindest sagt mir die Möglichkeit sehr viel mehr zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttdenimblue (28. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre seit kurzem mit der Adidas Adivista (Sehstärke -2.5, RX Frame, Direktverglasung von Rodenstock, orange/phototrope Gläser). Siehe

http://www.adidas.com/Eyewear/hw07/...ch&strLanguage_adidascom=de&brand=performance

Die bieten mir ein Gesichtsfeld welches ich nicht mal mit meiner normalen Sehbrille habe. Kein Zug, kein Beschlagen, kann nur empfehlen
Gruss
Andy


----------



## Büüche (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Vater hat ebenfalls eine EvilEye und ist damit sehr zufrieden.
Genaue Dioptren kenn ich nicht, weiß nur, dass da noch hornhautkrümmung usw dazu kommt. Also auch nicht grade ein Adlerauge.

Ich selbst fahr ne Rudy Project Ekynox und das seit 2005. Trage die auch als Sonnenbrille und beim Autofahren. Keine Probleme oder zu stark eingeschränktes Sichtfeld. Wenn man im Alltag keine Brille im 70er Jahre Glasfassadenstyle trägt gewöhnt man sich irgendwo auch an den kopf zu bewegen. Beschlägt halt wenn man schwitzt im Stillstand oder bergauf auch ab und zu. Kann man mit diversen Antibeschlagmittelchen aber etwas eindämmen.


----------



## mosi1979 (28. Januar 2010)

Diese Variante mit den eingeschliffenen Gläsern hätte ich auch bevorzugt, wenns bei mir im 2. Anlauf mit Kontaktlinsen und nem geduldigen Optiker nicht doch noch geklappt hätte.
Derzeit fahre ich ziemlich zufrieden mit ner Sziols Bike2 Pro, die man zur Not noch mit nem Clip verglasen könnte.

Aber dieses ganze Gedöns mit Clip würd ich eher als Notlösung betrachten. Hat einzig den Vorteil, dass du im Winter ne Transparente Scheibe vor deinen Clip machen kannst, statt einer mit abdunklung.
Alternativ könntest du dir auch selbsttönende Gläser einsetzen lassen, fals es die von R+H gibt. Macht die Sache nicht günstiger, aber sicherlich flexibler.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Januar 2010)

Oder eine Brille mit WechselglÃ¤sern vor den geschliffenen GlÃ¤sern.
Und wer bereit ist 180â¬ fÃ¼r ne Evil Eye auszugeben kann auch 20â¬ mehr fÃ¼r ne Rodenstock o.Ã¤. zahlen und ist dann meiner meinung nach wesentlich flexibler.

Ne Clip LÃ¶sung wÃ¤r nix fÃ¼r mich, dafÃ¼r Schwitze ich zu viel, da wÃ¤r die Brille ja nur beschlagen. Kenn das noch vom Skifahren mit der Skibrille Ã¼ber der normalen Brille.


----------



## lamps80 (29. Januar 2010)

Bei r+h gibt es ja normale Sports Gläser und dann noch SPORTS.free mit erweiterten Blickwinkel. Würdet ihr solche Dinge wie Silvershade (eredelungs-Paket mit Silber-Verlauf, Hartschicht und Rückflächen-Entspiegelung) oder als Gläser Material Tilium Polycarbonat? Bringt der Mehrpreis einen Nutzen? Bei meinem Optiker war der Listenpreis bei etwa 299 Euro für ein Paar, wenn man solche Optionen mitnehmen würde.


----------



## mosi1979 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich kann jetzt nur für normale Brillen sprechen, aber da ist für mich das wichtigste erstmal die Entspiegelung und ein entsprechend gehärtetes Glas.
Mich überrascht immer wieder, wie gut meine aktuellen Rodenstock Kunststoffgläser nach ein paar Jahren noch ausschauen, da bereue ich echt keinen Cent.

Im Zweifelsfall könntest du versuchen, einen Optiker zu finden, der dir die Gläser mal demonstrieren kann. 
Diese kontraststeigernde Geschichte bei den Sportgläsern hörte sich interessant an aber kein Optiker hier hatte so Gläser zum durchschauen da.
Werbebildchen können ja viel versprechen aber in diesem Fall glaube ich lieber was ich sehe


----------



## hexxagon (2. Februar 2010)

So gut wie jeder Optiker, der die Adidas Brillen im Sortiment hat, hat auch Probefilter da zum durchschauen!


----------



## Jugio (2. Februar 2010)

Benutze seit kurzem die Evil Eye, bislang aufgrund der Wetterlage lediglich beim Skaten und bin rundum zufrieden. Meine Sehschwäche von -5/-5,5 ließ sich hervorragend korrigieren. Passform ist hervorragend, nätürlich beschlägt sie bei Temperaturn weit unter Zero und geringem Fahrtwind schon mal recht leicht. Mit den Wechselscheiben klar, orange und LST bin ich gut gerüstet. Allerdings halte ich den horrenden Preis für grenzwertig.


----------



## S.D. (2. Februar 2010)

Vor Jahren hatte ich eine Alpina. Nach einer gewissen Zeit sind die Bügel gerochen und es gab keine Ersatzbügel mehr.
Danach habe ich mir eine Uvex Lightening small geholt. Verglasung super, paßt auch super. ABER: ständig lösen sich die Gummityllen an den Bügeln. Trotz mehrerer Reparaturversuche des Optikers immer wieder das gleiche Problem. Außerdem löst sich durch den Schweiss das ganze Lack an den Bügeln - und das nach 1 Saisson. 
Der Optiker hat mir den Preis für die Brille zurückerstattet, da ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem war und ich habe ihm für ein Trinkgeld die def. aber noch nutzbare Brille - quasi als Ersatzbrille - zurückgekauft.
Habe mir dann eine Rodenstock geholt. Die Optik ist nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungsphase super.

Gruß


----------



## Schumi-76 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe mich eigentlich nur wegen diesem Tehema hier angemeldet.
Ich bin nicht so der MTB´ler, habe nur ein Trekkingbike. Trotzdem brauchte ich eine neue verglaste Sportbrille bei -3,5 Dpt. Vor allem bei schönem Wetter zum Ski fahren, oder halt zum "radeln". Ich bin auf der Suche nach meiner neuen Brille immer wieder dank Google auf dieses Forum gestoßen, und ich denke mal da bin ich nicht allein.

Ich habe mich für die Uvex Lightning entschieden, da diese Wechselscheiben hat und möcht Euch gerne etwas dazu "sagen".

Da Uvex nicht mehr über Alpina vertrieben wird sondern beide nun über Rodenstock hat sich da so einiges getan. Es gibt nur noch die Uvex Lightning und die Lightning small. Die Pro ist leider vorerst komplett aus dem Programm. Diese Brillen gibt es beim Augenoptiker und zwar für Brillenträger im Komplettangebot inkl. Verglasung (geht nach wie vor nur bis +/- 4 Dpt.).
Die Brillen kosten beide das gleiche, und zwar einzeln 119 Euro und inkl. Verglasung 300 Euro. Wenn Euer Optiker mehr will dann hat er entweder noch den Vorjahreskatalog (Aktuell ist 2011!) oder Er ist einfach nur "Teuer". Da ich nen sehr schmalen Nasenrücken habe, rutschen beide bei mir zu weit runter und die Sonne scheint oben rein. Somit war ich gezwungen mir beim Sportkopf im I-Net das letzte Pro Modell zu holen. Für die Verglasung dieser Brille mit Rodenstockgläsern wollte der Optiker dann aber ca 450 Euro, wohl gemerkt nur die Gläser! Ich habe danach einige Optiker abgegrast und bin am Ende tatsächlich bei F...mann gelandet. Dort kosten die klaren Gläser mit 1,6 Index, Vollentspiegelung und Hartschicht 230 Euro! Ohne Firlefanz kosten die klaren Gläser dort dann ca 170 Euro...
Ich war natürlich auch bei anderen Optikern, aber achje was ein Drama um derart viel Inkompetenz. 
Lediglich Apollo und Abele, beides Ketten mit eigener Schulung waren kompetent genug. Abele möchte für Essilor Gläser 300 Euro, und Apollo ist bei Fremdgestellen eine Apotheke und verlangt für die R+H entspiegelt 415 Euro! Andere Optiker haben gleich angefangen rumzumessen und ihre Kataloge nach möglichen Gläsern gewälzt... 
Mein Tipp, geht hier wieder, ihr werdet nicht glücklich, denn wenn die Optiker ersteinmal selbst Gläser in Sportbrillen einschleifen wird´s leider häufig Murks (eigene Erfahrung)! Ich habe schon gelesen dass einige sich haben normale Gläser einschleifen lassen, aber dass ist abgesehen von dem vermurksten Aussehen Optisch absolut nicht mit Sportsgläsern vergleichbar. Sportsgläser sind Asphärisch und damit auch am Rand noch gut korrigiert, aber eben nur wenn sie auf die Fassung optimiert sind. Richtig perfekt wird´s erst mit SPORTS.free von R+H. Optiker die mit Sportbrillen schon Erfahrung gesammel haben, wissen dass die Preise unabhängig von der Größe sind und auch dass mehr wie vier Dioptrien selten möglich sind. Bzw. ist mehr möglich, aber dann sind die Randbereiche wieder unscharf. Ich finde gerade im Sport ist das "periphere Sehen" außerordentlich wichtig.

Soviel dazu, also wer ne praktische Sportbrille braucht, einfach mal die Uvex lightning testen. Im übrigen finde ich dass die "small" nicht wirklich ihr Geld wert ist, denn Sie wirkt gegen die normale recht billig und ist innen nur ca 4mm schmaler, außen laut Rodenstock 1cm. Die Glashöhe ist bei der small nur minimal geringer, und kostet das gleiche.

Gruß Schumi-76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hatte mal eine suendteure Alpina, da sind auch die Buegel gebrochen... jetzt verwende ich diese und bin zufrieden


----------



## paule k (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Onkel Manuel, 
gibt es bei euch in der Nähe denn keinen Optiker, der Sportbrillen im Programm hat? 
Ich habe meine Brille damals in einem Laden gekauft, der sich auf Sportbrillen spezialisiert hat. Die Brille hat 2003 mit den RH-Gläsern knapp 300 Euro gekostet und war nach all den Versuchen mit Sportbrillen und Linsen wie eine Erlösung. Das Gestell ist eines von Alpina. Ich konnte unter diversen Modellen wählen, einschließlich Windkanälchen und einigen Proberunden rund um den Laden. 
Sollte es irgendwo in deiner Umgebung solch einen Laden geben, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dort alles komplett zu kaufen. Dafür würde ich auch eine weitere Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen, solch ein Teil kostet ja keinen Pappenstiel und ist eine Anschaffung für viele Jahre.

Gruß

André


----------



## Harty (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre eine Nike Vision Sport Sonnenbrille. Die Brille (Rahmen) habe ich vom lokalen Optiker, der mir passende Korrekturgläser gemacht hat. Ist zwar vielleicht etwas teuerer (Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, ich nutze die Brille jetzt schon fast 7 Jahre), aber man ist nicht eingeschränkt bei der Auswahl der Gläser. Ich habe z.B an einen Auge noch eine Hornhaukrümmung zusatzlich zur Stärlke mit drin.
Er hat auch einen speziellen Windkanal/Fön damit man im Laden testen kann wie sich das mit Fahrtwind verhält. Alle anderen Modell bis auch eine Swiss Eye haben von der Konturform zu viel Wind durchgelassen.
Mir ist einmal bei einem Sturz ein Bügel gebrochen und den Rahmen gab es nicht mehr, er hat es aber geschafft die alten Gläser in den Nachfolgerrahmen mit geänderter Glasform reinzubekommen.
Bevor man im Netz bestellt, sollte man zumindest mal bei einem gut sortierten Optiker schauen.


----------



## palmilein (24. Dezember 2010)

Servus die Damen und Herren,

ich lese in dem Forum regelmäßig mit und beschäftige mich vor allem mit den Threads rund ums Thema "Brille". Als Augenoptiker ist es einerseits interessant zu erfahren, wie denn die meisten von euch Erfahrungen machen und vor allem was sie so alles beschreiben. Andererseits ist es natürlich auch nie verkehrt, nochmal frischen Wind zu dem Thema zu hören, denn in der "Szene" bin ich bisher nur "leichtfüßig" unterwegs. Ein hochwertiges MTB steht aber 2011 oder spätestens 2012 an und dementsprechend auch größere und umfangreichere Touren als mit meinen bisherigen Rädern.

Bis jetzt (passend zu Weihnachten ) habe ich nur mitgelesen und noch nicht meinen Senf zu den Themen hier abgelassen, aber zu Schumi-76 möchte ich dann doch gern ein paar Zeilen schreiben und antworten.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Verglasung dieser Brille mit Rodenstockgläsern wollte der Optiker dann aber ca 450 Euro, wohl gemerkt nur die Gläser! Ich habe danach einige Optiker abgegrast und bin am Ende tatsächlich bei F...mann gelandet. Dort kosten die klaren Gläser mit 1,6 Index, Vollentspiegelung und Hartschicht 230 Euro! Ohne Firlefanz kosten die klaren Gläser dort dann ca 170 Euro...


Solche Preisunterschiede kommen natürlich bei uns der Branche vor, aber sie kommen *nicht* von irgendwoher. Du schreibst in deinem letzten Satz das Wort "Firlefanz". Weißt du denn noch was die Gläser für 450 EUR zu bieten hatten? Erwähnst du diese Unterschiede hier? 
Genauso wie man bei den verschiedensten Bike-Komponenten die *Qualitäts- und Funktionsstufen* unterscheidet, geschieht dies auch bei Brillengläsern und Fassungen. Auf dem Datenblatt sehen die Daten wie "Superentspiegelung", "Hartschicht" usw. ja immer gleich aus und wenn hier dann Preisunterschiede auftreten die mehr als das Doppelte sind, dann ist das garantiert nicht, um den Kunden auszuquetschen. Keine Sorge, Augenoptiker haben nicht solche Umsätze, um sich ihre Kunden "aussuchen" zu können. 

Die zum Beispiel oben genannten Begriffe sind keine geschützten Begriffe. *Jeder* Hersteller kann seine Entspiegelungsschicht als Superentspiegelung drucken, auch wenn sie qualitativ mit denen anderer Hersteller hinterher hinkt. Und nun könnte ich dir Preise von Gläsern aus Fernost nennen, die 200 EUR günstiger sind als Gläser aus (beispielsweise) Bamberg von R+H. Obwohl Superentspiegelung, Hartschicht usw. drauf steht. 




			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war natürlich auch bei anderen Optikern, aber achje was ein Drama um derart viel Inkompetenz.


Kommt vor, natürlich, hat aber nichts mit Kette oder traditionellem Augenoptiker zu tun, sondern Erfahrungswert. Ein MTB bei einem Händler zu kaufen, der nur Pegasus-Fahrräder verkauft ist zwar ein MTB, aber bestimmt nicht vergleichbar in der Qualität und auch in der Beratungsqualität mit Fachhändlern für MTBs. Logisch, oder?

Das sieht man natürlich von aussen nicht, keine Frage, aber ein Beratungsgespräch ist in den meisten Fällen ja kostenlos und es ist keineswegs frech, vorher mal zu fragen, ob denn der/die Augenoptiker genug Erfahrungswerte mit MTB-Brillen und Kunden haben. Anhand der kommenden Reaktion kannst du dir schon ein sehr gutes Bild machen. 



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Lediglich Apollo und Abele, beides Ketten mit eigener Schulung waren kompetent genug. Abele möchte für Essilor Gläser 300 Euro, und Apollo ist bei Fremdgestellen eine Apotheke und verlangt für die R+H entspiegelt 415 Euro! Andere Optiker haben gleich angefangen rumzumessen und ihre Kataloge nach möglichen Gläsern gewälzt...


Hier läuftst du schon wieder Gefahr Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Eine kompetente Beratung bei einer Fremdverglasung (Fassung nicht aus eigenem Hause) geht auch mit der Vermessung des Gestells einher in Verbindung mit der Glasberatung, denn beides stellen nun mal eine Einheit dar und es sind gerade bei einer Sportbrille sehr, sehr viele Faktoren zu berücksichtigen.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp, geht hier wieder, ihr werdet nicht glücklich, denn wenn die Optiker ersteinmal selbst Gläser in Sportbrillen einschleifen wird´s leider häufig Murks (eigene Erfahrung)! Ich habe schon gelesen dass einige sich haben normale Gläser einschleifen lassen, aber dass ist abgesehen von dem vermurksten Aussehen Optisch absolut nicht mit Sportsgläsern vergleichbar.


Es gibt hier mehrere Unterschiede in den zu wählbaren Gläsern und als Kunde kannst du nicht unbedingt erkennen, ob das Augenoptik-Geschäft die passenden Geräte zum fachgemäßen Einschleifen der Gläser hat. Die heutigen als auch viele alte Schleifautomaten sind sehr wohl in der Lage die Gläser optimal einzuschleifen. Entscheidend ist hier ebenfalls der Erfahrungswert des Augenoptikers. Und selbst wenn er einen hohen Erfahrungswert hat, kann er natürlich auch sagen er lässt die Brille vom Glashersterller verglasen. Aber das sind wiedermal zwei Paar Schuhe die du hier nennst.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Sportsgläser sind Asphärisch und damit auch am Rand noch gut korrigiert, aber eben nur wenn sie auf die Fassung optimiert sind.


Diese Aussage ist aus dem Kontext gerissen und falsch. Sportsgläser müssen nicht asphärisch sein. 
ABER, und das ist richtig, asphärische Gläser haben eine bessere optische Abbildungsqualität in der Peripherie, dennoch werden auch sphärische Gläser für Sportbrillen gefertigt. Und *Asphären müssen IMMER auf die Fassung bzw. auf die Kundendaten genau angepasst werden*, fernab der Sportbrille genauso wichtig bei den normalen Korrektionsbrillen.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Optiker die mit Sportbrillen schon Erfahrung gesammel haben, wissen dass die Preise unabhängig von der Größe sind ....


Auch das ist eine falsche Aussage im Kontext. Die Größe der Brille und insbesondere der Scheibe ist sehr ausschlaggebend für eine Sportbrille mit Korrektion. Je nach Augenabstand und Dioptrien, kann eine Sportbrille verglasbar sein oder nicht für den Kunden. Das muss aber im Kundengespräch und bei einer Vermessung (siehe Fassungsvermessung oben) geklärt werden.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und auch dass mehr wie vier Dioptrien selten möglich sind. Bzw. ist mehr möglich, aber dann sind die Randbereiche wieder unscharf. Ich finde gerade im Sport ist das "periphere Sehen" außerordentlich wichtig.


Im Kern ist die Aussage richtig, aber hier ist Bewegung im Spiel und inzwischen gibt es auch Gläser die eine starke Durchbiegung (Basiskurve) "mitmachen" und auch höhere Dioptrien korrigieren können. Das ist allerdings ein höher Fertigunsaufwand und dementsprechend auch wieder mit dem Preis gekoppelt. 



Allgemein: Ich weiß, dass es für den Laien sehr, sehr, sehr schwierig ist hier konkret vergleichen zu können. So ziemlich jedes Rad kann ich "probesitzen" oder einmal kurz fahren, aber eine Sportbrille mit Korrektion kann ich nicht mal eben testen. Es ist enorm wichtig, dass man sich über das Thema Gedanken macht, was ich eigentlich will. 
Eine Brille die fürs MTB passen soll, Skifahren und am Besten noch Joggen ist ziemlich unmöglich. Zumindest mit Korrektion. Hier sind grundverschiedene Abstimmungen und Bedürfnisse vonnöten. *Die EINE Brille gibt es nicht!*
Generell würde ich jedem Kunden Kontaktlinsen empfehlen, weil man eindeutig die geringsten Einschränkungen in allen Aspekten hat. Sei es die Fassungswahl, Gläserwahl oder eben die Preisfrage. 
Ob Filialkette oder traditioneller Augenoptiker hat *nichts* mit der Beratungsqualität zu tun, denn auch wenn vllt eine Kollegin theoretisch das Fachwissen hat, ist der Erfahrungswert über dieses Thema und speziell auch die eigene Liebe zu diesem Sport unabdingbar für eine kompetente, qualitativ hochwertige und angemessene Beratung. 

Ihr solltet immer mit genug Zeit für eine Beratung vorbeikommen. Das Beste ist sogar das Equipment mitzubringen, das auch häufig eingesetzt wird (Helm(e), Nackenpolster etc. pp) und wenn jemand bereits eine Gleitsichtbrille hat, dann am Besten sogar das Fahrrad an sich.
Grund: Korrektionsbedarf in der Ferne und Nähe sind notwendig. Die Zeitung will man vielleicht nicht auf dem Rad lesen, aber der Abstand zum Lenker ist ein anderer als der Hügel in 10m Entfernung. 

Und wie in so vielen Bereichen auch, gilt meistens: "If you pay peanuts - you get monkeys!" 
Soll nicht heißen, dass man tief in die Tasche greifen muss um glücklich zu werden, aber wer keine hohen Erwartungen hat, der wird auch nicht viel ausgeben. Wer hohe Erwartungen hat, der kann beim Sparen am falschen Ende enttäuscht werden.


@ Harty


			
				Harty schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor man im Netz bestellt, sollte man zumindest mal bei einem gut sortierten Optiker schauen.


Kannst du gerne tun, aber dann bitte nicht um ein Beratungsgespräch, denn das ist einfach nur dreist. Die Preisunterschiede zwischen Internet und "Laden um die Ecke" entstehen nicht durch den gierigen Augenoptiker, sondern durch die Beratung vor Ort, die du online gar nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt hast. Ein gutes und ausführliches Beratungsgespräch kostet nun mal Zeit und dementsprechend auch irgendwo Geld. Irgendwie muss der Händler vor Ort ja dies auch finanzieren können.


----------



## MTBmigo (25. Dezember 2010)

ttdenimblue schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit kurzem mit der Adidas Adivista. Siehe
> 
> http://www.adidas.com/Eyewear/hw07/...ch&strLanguage_adidascom=de&brand=performance
> 
> Die bieten mir ein Gesichtsfeld welches ich nicht mal mit meiner normalen Sehbrille habe. Kein Zug, kein Beschlagen, kann nur empfehlen


 
Bis auf das Beschlagen kann ich das bestätigen, ich habe auch die "Golferbrille". Im Moment bin ich draußen nur laufenderweise unterwegs und ohne Anlaufschutz ist die Brille echt ein Ärgerniss. Gestern musste ich stehen bleiben, um an einem Anstieg erstmal irgendwie klare Sicht zu bekommen. Ok, auf dem Rad ist das wahrschenlich weniger das Problem, da fährt man ja sicher kaum in die eigene Atemluft rein.


----------



## swift daddy (28. Dezember 2010)

Rudy Project Eckynox SX mit Optik-Gestell und verschiedenen Fabren Wechselgläser (transparent, gelb, dunkel/laser blau) ... zwar recht teuer in der Anschaffung, dafür aber sehr robust und seit Jahren intensiv im Einsatz (Mtb, RR, Laufen, Ski, Bouldern, ...)


----------



## Schumi-76 (28. Dezember 2010)

Nun, die Rudy Projekt ist halt eine Brille mit Clip, und so etwas habe ich hier bereits herumliegen. Ich finde so etwas nur für Kontaktlinsenträger eine sinnvolle Alternative, wenn es darum geht auch mal ohne Linsen Sport zu treiben. Ich kenne im übrigen einige Kontaktlinsenträger die gerne mal auf ihre Linsen verzichten. 
Klar, wer mit den Clipsystemen auf Dauer glücklich ist, kann hier auf eine große Auswahl setzen.
@palmilein
Echte Sportbrillengläser (stark gewölbte Gläser) von den mir bekannten Markenherstellern werden beim Glashersteller eingeschliffen und, was das wichtigste ist, sie werden für das Gestell entsprechend korrigiert, so dass die meisten von Dir erwähnten Punkte so nicht wirklich zutreffen. Da nun einmal nicht jeder Optiker mit diesem noch relativ jungen Zweig der Brillenverglasung Erfahrung hat, sagt mir dass man sich lieber einen Optiker suchen sollte der solche Gläser anbietet. Die Gefahr der "Billig-Chinagläser" besteht hier wohl hauptsächlich bei denen die so etwas selbst einschleifen wollen.
Dass meine Brille so viel teurer werden sollte als die Brille vom Optiker liegt sicher nicht am Optiker. Das sind halt extra Angebote der Brillen und Glashersteller. Wenn ich nicht das Problem hätte dass ich einen sehr schmalen Nasenrücken habe, wäre ich auch sicher auf dieses Angebot zurück gekommen. Die Gläser von Rodenstock waren in beiden Fällen laut meinem Optiker beide die Gleichen. Ohne Tönung, vollentspiegelt + Hartschicht. Die R+H ohne "Firlefanz" (z.b. Fielmann) waren ohne Tönung, ohne Entspiegelung und ohne Hartschicht.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Erich17 (2. Januar 2011)

für mich kommt nur OAKLEY in Frage.

Fahre bzw trage OAKLEY Brillen seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren.


----------



## lire89 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich habe mich nach langem Suchen und Ausprobieren für eine Adidas Adivista entschieden. Ich finde es wichtig, dass dein Optiker einen "Windkanal" (Gebläse) hat. Ich hatte Oakley, Uvex, Swisseye und Rudy Projekt sowie eben Adidas auf und nur eine hat wirklich gut gepasst im Wind. Der Spaß, ohne Insert mit Vollverglasung, hat mich aber dann auch 400Euro gekostet. Aber wenn Sportbrille mit Sehstärke dann muss es eben auch ordentlich passen!

Ich habe meine Brille bei hier machen lassen.

Ciao René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (3. Januar 2011)

Also ich hatte (liegt immer noch rum) ne Evil Eye Pro. Diese Clip-Variante ist aber einfach nur Schrott.
- Entweder ist das Ding durch Wimpern oder Schweiss verschmiert
- man muss immer zwei Gläser zu putzen
- vorsichtig ohne dapsen wieder reinmachen usw.

Würde ich mir NIE mehr kaufen, überhaupt gar keine mit Clip.

Aktuell habe ich die "Adidas Adivista". Die kann man mit ganz leichter Gewalt problemlos mit normalen Gläser vom Optiker fahren. Geht grad so von der Krümmung her. Bin damit super zufrieden und die Gläser dazu kosten somit auch nicht die Welt wenn man nix besonderes möchte. Man hat eben die Wahl und ist nicht schon perse teuer.


----------



## stumpibiker (3. Januar 2011)

Adidas Adivista". Die kann man mit ganz leichter Gewalt problemlos mit normalen Gläser vom Optiker fahren. Geht grad so von der Krümmung her. Bin damit super zufrieden und die Gläser dazu kosten somit auch nicht die Welt wenn man nix besonderes möchte. Man hat eben die Wahl und ist nicht schon perse teuer. ;)[/quote" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Schnapsi;7881893)

Aktuell habe ich die "Adidas Adivista". Die kann man mit ganz leichter Gewalt problemlos mit normalen Gläser vom Optiker fahren. Geht grad so von der Krümmung her. Bin damit super zufrieden und die Gläser dazu kosten somit auch nicht die Welt wenn man nix besonderes möchte. Man hat eben die Wahl und ist nicht schon perse teuer. ;)[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hast du keine tränende Augen mit der Adivista?
> 
> Danke


----------



## palmilein (3. Januar 2011)

Schumi-76 schrieb:


> @palmilein
> Echte Sportbrillengläser (stark gewölbte Gläser) von den mir bekannten Markenherstellern werden beim Glashersteller eingeschliffen und, was das wichtigste ist, sie werden für das Gestell entsprechend korrigiert, so dass die meisten von Dir erwähnten Punkte so nicht wirklich zutreffen.


Servus Schumi,
sorry, aber das ist einfach *nicht* richtig! Es ist für die Augenoptik-Geschäfte schon seit längerem problemlos möglich, mit den passenden Schleifautomaten Sportbrillengläser einzuschleifen. Notwendig sind eben alle Angaben die vom Glashersteller kommen, wenn etwas besonderes zu beachten gibt.
Natürlich muss ich dir Recht geben, dass die meisten wohl die Sportbrille beim Glashersteller verglasen lassen, da eben die besagten Schleifautomaten nur ein Bruchteil der Augenoptiker hat, aber das ändert den Wahrheitsgehalt deiner Aussage nicht. 



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Da nun einmal nicht jeder Optiker mit diesem noch relativ jungen Zweig der Brillenverglasung Erfahrung hat, sagt mir dass man sich lieber einen Optiker suchen sollte der solche Gläser anbietet. Die Gefahr der "Billig-Chinagläser" besteht hier wohl hauptsächlich bei denen die so etwas selbst einschleifen wollen.


Da wir in einer Marktwirtschaft leben, in der sich jeder des freien Marktes bedienen kann, kann ich dir problemlos hochwertigste "Curved-Gläser" von verschiedenen "Marken-Herstellern" anbieten oder eben auch No-name Produkte von Deutschen Herstellern, die lediglich die Gläser hier umlabeln als deutsches Produkt. 
Natürlich sollte jeder Händler für sich wissen, mit welchen Herstellern er zusammenarbeitet. Ich kann dir verschiedene Qualitätsstufen zu entsprechenden Preisen anbieten, bei denen ich überzeugt sagen kann, sie sind ihr Geld wert! "_If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys!_"



			
				lire89 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich nach langem Suchen und Ausprobieren für eine Adidas Adivista entschieden. Ich finde es wichtig, dass dein Optiker einen "Windkanal" (Gebläse) hat. Ich hatte Oakley, Uvex, Swisseye und Rudy Projekt sowie eben Adidas auf und nur eine hat wirklich gut gepasst im Wind. Der Spaß, ohne Insert mit Vollverglasung, hat mich aber dann auch 400Euro gekostet. Aber wenn Sportbrille mit Sehstärke dann muss es eben auch ordentlich passen!


Danke für diesen Post! 
Schön, dass das Verständnis für den Preis da ist und auch sehr schön, dass du gut Erfahrung gemacht hast. Die Adivista ist in meinen Augen die beste "Allroundbrille" von Adidas. Habe sie ja selbst im Laden und in verschiedenen Situationen getestet. Joggen, Radfahren und Freeline-Skating -> sehr gute Belüftung der Fassung auf meinem Gesicht. Das kann natürlich variieren von Person zu Person, aber bisher hatte ich auch keine Beschwerden von Kunden über diese Fassung.


Generell bleibt meine Empfehlung: versucht die Korrektion mit Kontaktlinsen (eine ordentliche KL-Anpassung ist hier Pflicht... nicht Pi x Daumen mit Brillenwerten bestellen!). Sie bieten die besten optischen Eigenschaften, uneingeschränkte Fassungauswahl und spart meistens auch ne Menge Geld für den Kunden


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

@stumpibiker: Nö Augen tränen gar nicht, hat mich auch gewundert... Läuft sie an - eigentlich nur bei nem Stop - ist sie unter leichter fahrt sehr schnell wieder klar. Nur Schweiss bleibt halt. So richtig überzeugt haben mich die Brillenschweissbänder aber auch nicht. Von daher verschmerzbar

@palmilein: Das finde ich auch, sehr gute Allroundbrille. Kumpel hat sie wegen der guten verglasbarkeit nun auch als Schutzbrille genommen. 

Betreffend Kontaktlinsen: Naja, das finde ich sehr zwiespältig. Meine Kumpels haben die Dinger beim Sport immer mal wieder irgendwo nur nicht da wo sie hingehören. Die sehen dann manchmal gar nüx mehr und dürfen das Ding hervorpullen oder gleich ne neue reinmachen. Freundin auch schon öfter Ärger damit gehabt. Einmal durfte der Arzt das Ding hervorholen. Da man eh immer ne Brille trägt, kann man - sofern einem das nicht zu teuer ist - auch gleich eine mit korrigierten Gläsern nehmen.

Möchte man den Komfort einer wirklich guten Sonnenbrille mit Polarisierung usw, wirds halt richtig teuer weil die Gläser einzeln gefertigt werden müssen. 

Empfehlen kann ich bei Gläsern mit Krümmung die Dinger von Serengeti. Erstklassige Filter, Verarbeitung und Korrektur. --> Ausgemessen durch Optiker, Gläser durch Hersteller bzw. wohl seine Partner. Nur haben die bei uns leider Märchenpreise für die Dinger zumindest wenn man mit dem Ausland vergleicht.


----------



## bernd81 (5. Januar 2011)

erst die Farbe muss rightig sauber sein.


----------



## FIRMtech (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte die Uvex Lightning und eine Swiss Eye ausprobiert. Beide haben mir nicht gefallen: schlechter Sitz oder eingeschränktes Sichtfeld.

Habe mich dann schlussendlich für meinen ersten Favoriten entschieden: adidas Evil Eye Pro S. Es war genau das Richtige.

Habe mir diese gebraucht bei ebay ersteigert - war kaum getragen - für 105 EUR.

Die Brille ist nahezu perfekt. Da ich ansonsten eine Brille tragen, habe ich mich für doch nach über vier Jahren für Kontaktlinsen entschieden. 
Da ich selbst fast -7 dpt. habe, kamen geschliffene oder auch Einsätze nicht infrage. Kombiniere diese meist mit den Johnson&Johnson One Day Acuvue TruEye: Zusammen unschlagbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schumi-76 (9. Januar 2011)

FIRMtech schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Uvex Lightning und eine Swiss Eye ausprobiert. Beide haben mir nicht gefallen: schlechter Sitz oder eingeschränktes Sichtfeld.



Die Evil Eye ist sicher eine sehr gute Entscheidung, va. für Kontaktlinsenträger. Aber bist Du Dir sicher dass die Evil Eye die ja auch einen Rahmen besitzt, die Sicht weniger einschränkt als die Lightning?
Die Lightning ist IMHO für Kontaktlinsenträger aufgrund der Doppelverglasung die falsche Brille.

@palmilein

Wie kannst Du meinen dass meine Aussage falsch ist?!


> Echte Sportbrillengläser (stark gewölbte Gläser) von den mir bekannten Markenherstellern werden beim Glashersteller eingeschliffen und, was das wichtigste ist, sie werden für das Gestell entsprechend korrigiert


Es ist bei den mir bekannten Herstellern zutreffend!
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja bitte einen Markenglashersteller nennen der speziell berechnete und geschliffene Sportsgläser durch den Optiker einschleifen lässt. Schließlich lassen sich stark gewölbte Sportbrillen mit de-zentrierten Gläsern kaum bis garnicht mit "normalen" Gläsern vernünftig verglasen. Bei meiner Brille ist der Augenmillelpunkt 48mm vom Rand entfernt, was bedeutet dass Du einen 96mm Rohling benutzen müsstest und wenn ich das richtig sehe geht dass aufgrund der stark gekippten Gläser ohne Prisma gar nicht vernünftig. Wenn Das der Grund für den hohen Preis ist, dann ist das der falsche Weg!
Wenn mir ein Optiker-X Gläser, dessen Hersteller ich noch nie gehört habe, für 400 Euro selbst einschleifen will, dann denke ich nicht nur, nein ich weis es. Dieser Optiker möchte keine zufriedenen Kunden, sondern nur mein Geld. Hier wird viel auf Fielm... geschimpft, aber ich bekomme dort Vom Glashersteller auf meine Brille umgerechnete Markengläser für deutlich weniger Geld. Aber nicht nur hier, sondern mit Sicherheit auch bei kleineren Optikern, denen die Zufriedenheit der Kunde wirklich am Herzen liegt.Alleine schon wenn ich sehe wie lange bestimmte Optiker in ihren Katalogen blättern (es betraf mehrere Optiker, und zwar diejenigen die selbst einschleifen wollten), dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wie viel Erfahrung hinter dem recht teurem Service steckt. Soll ich hier etwa sein Lehrgeld bezahlen...?
Du brauchst nicht weiter zu versuchen mich zu bekehren. Solche Optiker sind mir genauso suspekt wie Küchenhändler.

Allerdings, wenn ich hier lese dass einige sich ihre 130 Euro Sportbrille ( und teurer) mit standard-Gläsern für 50 Euro verglasen lassen, nur um wieder 200 Euro mehr fürs Bike übrig zu haben, verstehe ich wiederum nicht, warum man diese Diskussion überhaupt hier führt.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freak35 (9. Januar 2011)

Kauft euch Kontaktlinsen! Sind am "stabilsten", können nicht beschlagen, kein Bügel kann abbrechen, man kann keinen zu breiten oder zu schmalen Nasenrücken haben,....... diese Vorteile sprechen doch für sich. Ich trage Kontaktlinsen jetzt nun schon seit 2 Jahren beim Sport (schwimmen, biken,...) und in der Freizeit  und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Schumi-76 (9. Januar 2011)

@Freak35
Da hast Du sicherlich recht, aber ich für meinen Teil tu mich verdammt schwer diese Dinger einzusetzen. Leider scheiden sie bei mir schon von daher aus. Länger als fünf Stunden Tragezeit habe ich leider auch noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## palmilein (9. Januar 2011)

Servus Schmui-76,

deine Aussage ist nicht im technischen Bereich falsch, das stimmt natürlich was du erzählst. Es ist aber nicht richtig zu sagen, dass Augenoptiker diese Gläser nicht einschleifen können! Der Großteil kann es nicht, das ist richtig, der Großteil ist aber auch nicht unbedingt mit den entsprechenden (und sauteuren ) Schleifautomaten ausgerüstet, geschweige denn haben sich der Großteil der Augenoptiker auf Sportbrillen (mit-)spezialisiert. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Sport-Augenoptiker, die einen mordernen Schleifautomaten besitzen können die Gläser exakt genauso einschleifen wie die Glashersteller selbst. Es ist lediglich eine Frage des technischen Gerätes, nicht ein Problem des technischen Verständnisses. 



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist bei den mir bekannten Herstellern zutreffend!
> Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja bitte einen Markenglashersteller nennen der speziell berechnete und geschliffene Sportsgläser durch den Optiker einschleifen lässt.


Rupp & Hubrach, Carl Zeiss Vision, Shamir Optic und genauso auch Rodenstock. Wenn du willst kann ich dir sogar das Faxblatt einscannen und hier online stellen, auf denen drauf steht, dass man es selber verglast.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich lassen sich stark gewölbte Sportbrillen mit de-zentrierten Gläsern kaum bis garnicht mit "normalen" Gläsern vernünftig verglasen.


Dafür gibt es ja die speziellen Sportsgläser, logisch. Die Frage ob der Augenoptiker die Sportsgläser einschleifen kann oder nicht, ist wie oben beschrieben abhängig von seinem Schleifautomaten... und natürlich seiner Erfahrung mit diesen Gläsern. Selbst wenn er einen geeigneten Automaten dafür hat, aber es sich nicht zutraut, kann er es natürlich auch beim Glashersteller einsetzen lassen, keine Frage.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner Brille ist der Augenmillelpunkt 48mm vom Rand entfernt, was bedeutet dass Du einen 96mm Rohling benutzen müsstest und wenn ich das richtig sehe geht dass aufgrund der stark gekippten Gläser ohne Prisma gar nicht vernünftig.


Also die Antwort hast du eigentlich schon selbst geliefert auf die Sache mit dem Rohling: Dezentration 
Und was die Frage mit dem Prisma angeht: das müssen natürlich die Glashersteller bei der Fertigung der Gläser berücksichtigen, welche Prismen, Sphären und Astigmatismen wie korrigiert werden müssen.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Das der Grund für den hohen Preis ist, dann ist das der falsche Weg!
> Wenn mir ein Optiker-X Gläser, dessen Hersteller ich noch nie gehört habe, für 400 Euro selbst einschleifen will, dann denke ich nicht nur, nein ich weis es. Dieser Optiker möchte keine zufriedenen Kunden, sondern nur mein Geld.


Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider überall. Es gibt auch welche, die bieten Sportsgläser an, haben aber von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung. Mal abgesehen davon, dass er bei der Beratung vieles falsch machen kann, ist natürlich das handwerkliche Know-How bei Sportsgläsern dann auch als nicht vorhanden einzustufen. Aber wie gesagt, siehe den Punkt mit den Schleifautomaten und Sport-Augenoptikern.



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird viel auf Fielm... geschimpft, aber ich bekomme dort Vom Glashersteller auf meine Brille umgerechnete Markengläser für deutlich weniger Geld.


Kalkulation is everything 
Je nach dem zahlt bei dem einen Händler drauf, bei etwas anderem weniger. Grundsätzlich ist aber nicht zu sagen, dass man es bei Kette F *ausschließlich* billiger bekommt. Dafür zahlt man bei Gleitsichtgläsern oftmals was drauf. Je nachdem.. aber sowas sollte nicht hier diskutiert werden 



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht nur hier, sondern mit Sicherheit auch bei kleineren Optikern, denen die Zufriedenheit der Kunde wirklich am Herzen liegt.


Ist das A & O fürs "Überleben" des "kleinen Optikers". 



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst nicht weiter zu versuchen mich zu bekehren. Solche Optiker sind mir genauso suspekt wie Küchenhändler.


Ich will dich gar nicht bekehren, um Gottes Willen. Mir ging es nur darum, dass gewisse technische Aspekte so nicht ganz richtig sind/waren. Der Kern deiner Aussage stimmt ja auch. 



			
				Schumi-76 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings, wenn ich hier lese dass einige sich ihre 130 Euro Sportbrille ( und teurer) mit standard-Gläsern für 50 Euro verglasen lassen, nur um wieder 200 Euro mehr fürs Bike übrig zu haben, verstehe ich wiederum nicht, warum man diese Diskussion überhaupt hier führt.


Na da sind wir uns doch mal zu 100% einig!


----------



## FIRMtech (10. Januar 2011)

@ schumi:

Das ist schon fast zwei Jahre her, dass ich diese auf hatte, aber das Gefühl des nicht-eingeschränkt-Seins hatte ich mit der Uvex Lightning nicht.


----------



## henne123 (15. Januar 2011)

shimano ?
bei den Shimano Brillen kannst du die gläser in deiern stärke dahinter befästigen.

http://www.shimano-eyewear.com/publish/content/eyewear_2010/en/nl/index/technology/rx_clip.html


----------



## sarha (31. Januar 2011)

freak35 schrieb:


> kauft euch kontaktlinsen! Sind am "stabilsten", können nicht beschlagen, kein bügel kann abbrechen, man kann keinen zu breiten oder zu schmalen nasenrücken haben,....... Diese vorteile sprechen doch für sich. Ich trage kontaktlinsen jetzt nun schon seit 2 jahren beim sport (schwimmen, biken,...) und in der freizeit  und bin voll zufrieden damit.





> generell würde ich jedem kunden kontaktlinsen  empfehlen, weil man eindeutig die geringsten einschränkungen in allen  aspekten hat. Sei es die fassungswahl, gläserwahl oder eben die  preisfrage.


Dem kann man doch nur zustimmen!
Ich trage auch seit Jahren Kontaktlinsen, nachdem ich ein paar Brillen geschlachtet habe

Zu den shimano Brillen:
Für mich sieht das wirklich ziemlich instabil aus! Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Brillen?


----------



## Indyaner (31. Januar 2011)

Ich komme mit Brillen in Sehstärke nicht klar. Ich hatte eine Xcross mit Clip, ne Katastrophe. Beschlagen und dann kommt man nicht zwischen die Gläser zum wischen. Gleiches gilt für Dreck usw. Dann kommt noch meine Leseschwäche dazu, ich konnte weder Tacho, Karte noch Uhr ablesen. Also einen Bicolar Teil dazu. Nu ging gar nix mehr, im Dunkeln Reflexe ohne Ende - ich hab das Dingin hohen Bogen weggeworfen!

Dann die Evil Eye von Addidas, in Gleitsicht Ausführung ohne Clip lag ich bei >600. Dann hätte ich immer noch eine klare Brille für die Dunkelheit mitschleppen müssen. Die Automatikbrille in Sehstärke sind ja noch teuerer. Da hab ich die Notbremse gezogen und bin auf Multifocal Kontaktlinsen umgestiegen. Obwohl ich so nen schiss vor dem gefummel am Auge hatte. Nach viel Übung und Rückschlägen (hab mal 1 Stunde zum rausholen gebraucht, eine Linse so gefaltet das sich hinters Auge gerutscht ist) bin ich nun seit einem Jahr glücklicher Kontaktlinsenträger.

Sportbrille hab ich jetzt ne Uvex Variomatic, tönt sich automatisch und kostet 50 und gut ist.

Allen Clipnutzern will ich mal den Schulterblick empfehlen, dann merkt man schnell was einem mit Clip fehlt - die Sicht!


----------



## hdamok (16. März 2011)

Tag auch, 
ich bin drauf und dran mit eine Uvex Speed Anatomic Brille zum Biken zu bestellen. Hat jemand von euch diese schon einmal  Probegefahren? Bzw. kann jemand etwas mehr berichten als im Katalog angepriesen?

Sanfte Grüße....


----------



## da...tom (19. März 2011)

http://www.swisseye.com/html/______chamaleon_-_neu.html

ich kann diese empfehlen, mit clip eine günstige möglichkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (21. März 2011)

da...tom schrieb:


> http://www.swisseye.com/html/______chamaleon_-_neu.html
> 
> ich kann diese empfehlen, mit clip eine günstige möglichkeit!



Hm, die sieht recht gut aus, hat photochrome Gläser, kann mit Clip gefahren werden und ist preislich sehr interessant. Wo ist der Haken? 

Das wäre evtl. eine Alternative für meine Evil Eye. Bei mir in der Nähe sind einige Optiker gelistet, die Swiss Eye führen - ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, muss ich morgen mal telefonieren.


----------



## da...tom (21. März 2011)

Haken konnte ich keinen finden, auch im gebrauch nicht! Gibts bei Amazon momentan für 92 Euro! Für die Gläser hab ich noch Ca. 70 Euro zahlen müssen.


----------



## An der Alb (21. März 2011)

da...tom schrieb:


> Haken konnte ich keinen finden, auch im gebrauch nicht! Gibts bei Amazon momentan für 92 Euro! Für die Gläser hab ich noch Ca. 70 Euro zahlen müssen.



Für DAS Geld gibt´s noch keine Evil Eye, von photochromen Gläsern mal ganz zu schweigen. Hast du dir den Clip vom Optiker machen lassen und dort den Clip auch gekauft?


----------



## da...tom (21. März 2011)

Clip ist bei der Brille inklusive, die Gläser hab ich vom Optiker machen lassen.


----------



## An der Alb (21. März 2011)

Kurz zum Verständnis - du hast für das Einschleifen deiner Sehstärke in den Clip 70 Euro bezahlt?


----------



## da...tom (21. März 2011)

Korrekt

Gläser mit etwa 3 dioptrin einarbeiten in den clip.


----------



## An der Alb (21. März 2011)

Ok, danke. Werde morgen mal bei ein, zwei Optiker nach der Brille fragen. Aber der Amazon-Preis sieht schon gut aus.

Hast du die Brille auch schon zum Auto fahren ausprobiert, sprich funktioniert das photochrome Glas bei Tunnelein- und -ausfahrten?


----------



## da...tom (21. März 2011)

Hatte Sie zwar im Auto schon auf, glaube aber dass Sie hinter der Kfz-verglasung nicht funktioniert, also gelb bleibt.


----------



## An der Alb (21. März 2011)

da...tom schrieb:


> Hatte Sie zwar im Auto schon auf, glaube aber dass Sie hinter der Kfz-verglasung nicht funktioniert, also gelb bleibt.



Ok, habe ich nicht dran gedacht.

Auf freier Wildbahn funktioniert sie aber gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da...tom (21. März 2011)

Mir fehlt der Vergleich, aber Sie wechselt von gelb zu schwarz, also ja ;-)


----------



## Ralf zwo (22. März 2011)

Bei Bedarf: Versucht es mal bei Fielmann. Die führen (zumindest bei uns) Swisseye und können alles zur Ansicht bestellen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. März 2011)

da...tom schrieb:


> Haken konnte ich keinen finden, auch im gebrauch nicht! Gibts bei Amazon momentan für 92 Euro! Für die Gläser hab ich noch Ca. 70 Euro zahlen müssen.



Wie schauts mit Windschutz und dem optischen Sichtfeld aus? Die Clips schauen mir ja recht groß aus...


----------



## da...tom (22. März 2011)

Windschutz ist ok, aber nicht überragend, beim Snowboarden haben meine Augen bei schneller fahrt getränt, wäre aber wahrscheinlich bei jeder Brille mit ausnahme von Skibrillen so gewesen.

Sichtfeld der Brille ist gut, wird aber durch die geschliffenen Gläser limitiert.


----------



## FIRMtech (22. März 2011)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Für DAS Geld gibt´s noch keine Evil Eye, von photochromen Gläsern mal ganz zu schweigen. Hast du dir den Clip vom Optiker machen lassen und dort den Clip auch gekauft?



Ich habe für meine Evil Eye Pro S bei ebay 105 EUR bezahlt inkl. zweier Gläsersets. Die Brille war tatsächlich nahezu neu. Keine Kratzer oder Ähnliches und alles dabei.

Ob man photochromatische Gläser braucht. Da sich bei diesen Gläsern die physikalischen Eigenschaften negativ überlagern, finde ich diese nicht passend.
Sonne + Wärme = dunkelt ab
dunkel + Wärme = durchsichtig
Sonne + Kälte = bleibt durchsichtig
Von daher sind diese Gläser nur für den Sommer geeignet. Willst du die Brille auch mal im Winter benutzen, bleibt dir nichts anderes über als normale Sonnenschutzgläser zu benutzen - wie bei der Evil Eye.

Außerdem hellen bestimmte Gläser bei den Evil Eyes so stark auf, dass du diese auch bei relativ dunklen Lichtverhältnissen auflassen annst und dennoch ohne eine Überbeanspruchung der Augen vernünftig sehen kannst.


----------



## da...tom (22. März 2011)

Sonne + Kälte sorgt bei mir für schwarze Gläser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlschlumpf (24. März 2011)

Hallo,
also ich habe eine RudyProject.Bei der werden die Gläser auch immer (bei Sonne nat.)dunkel,egal ob -10° oder +30°.
Zudem kann man auch noch Wechselgläser kaufen.


----------



## An der Alb (25. März 2011)

Bei der Swiss Eye gehen leider keine Wechselgläser.

Ware gerade bei zwei Optikern. Bei einem kostet die Swiss Eye Chamäleon 119 Euro, was das Clip schleifen kostet, konnte man mir leider nicht auf Anhieb sagen. Beim zweiten Optiker kostet die Brille 129 Euro, allerdings inkl. Clip schleifen 159 Euro. Das würde 30 Euro für das Clip schleifen ausmachen. 

Jetzt hätte ich nochmal eine Frage an die Fahrer mit phototropen Gläsern. Als ich die Brille getestet habe, war ich sehr enttäuscht, da sich die Gläser meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht verdunkelt haben. Warum das so ist, konnte man mir leider nicht sagen. Beim zweiten Optiker wurde mir gesagt, dass das daran liegt, dass die Gläser erst mal eine Zeit lang in die Sonne müssen, damit sich das hell-dunkel-werden einspielt. Wie waren denn eure Erfahrungen so, als die Brille neu war.


----------



## da...tom (25. März 2011)

für was auch wechselgläser wenn die eingebauten phototropisch sind?

woran das liegt weiß ich nicht, jedoch kann ich dir sagen dass es im betrieb völlig unauffällig vonstatten geht.

hast du die brille im freien ausprobiert?


----------



## An der Alb (25. März 2011)

Ja, ich habe die Brille im freien ausprobiert. Das Ergebnis war sehr suboptimal. Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, dass das mit der Aussage des Optikers passen könnte. 

Evtl. frage ich mal, ob ich die mal über´s Wochenende ausleihen darf.


----------



## An der Alb (14. April 2011)

Mann, Mann, wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mit Pro Optik von gestern mitteilen (dort habe ich meine letzten Brillen gekauft und war bisher eigentlich auch mit der Beratung immer zufrieden). 

Ich: Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen was die Swiss Eye Chamäleon und was das schleifen des Clips in meiner Stärke kostet.

Sie (vermutlich Azubi): Führen wir die denn?

Ich: Ja, ich weiß, dass Sie die Brille führen.

Sie: Ich schau mal nach. 

Danach war wälzen des Swiss Eye-Katalogs angesagt, bis man die Chamäleon gefunden hatte. Dann wurde die Chamäleon gesucht und mir gezeigt.

Ich: Ok, kenne ich schon. Was kostet die?

Sie: 119 Euro.

Ich: Und das Clip-schleifen?

Sie: 

Ich: Also, komplett fix und fertig nehme ich sie für 119 Euro.

Sie: Muss ich fragen.

Warten........

Sie: Also, die Gläser kosten 79 Euro und dann nochmal 15 Euro für...

Ich: Wie 79 Euro + extra? Und warum Gläser? Ich will doch den Clip in meiner Stärke.

Sie: Ja, der Clip in der Brille ist nur ein Muster.

Ich: 

Sie: 

Ich: Ein anderer Optiker hat mir die Brille für 159 Euro angeboten.

Sie: Muss ich fragen.

Warten....

Sie: Also das mit dem Clip und den Gläsern ist so, äh, die sind dann ja verspiegelt und so.

Ich: Ok. Ich frag mal beim anderen Optiker nach wie der das gerechnet hat.


Ich hatte gerade Zeit und habe mich noch nach einer Adidas Evil Eye erkundigt. Etwas Fachkenntnis habe ich gezeigt, in dem ich nach dem Unterschied zwischen der Evil Eye und der Evil Eye Pro gefragt habe.

Sie: Das Schweißband.

Ich: Ok - und das macht 50 Euro Preisdifferenz aus?

Sie: Hm?!

Daraufhin hat Sie mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, der dann erklärt hat, dass bei der Pro noch ein zusätzliches Paar Wechselscheiben mit dabei ist und die andere auch kein Schweißband hat.

Meine nächste Sportbrille werde ich nicht bei Pro Optik kaufen, zumindest nicht in dieser Filiale.

Wahrscheinlich ist´s am besten doch lediglich neue Wechselscheiben für meine jetzige Evil Eye zu kaufen.


@palmilein: Führst Du zufällig Swiss Eye


----------



## palmilein (14. April 2011)

Geh zu einem Augenoptiker, der sich mit Sportbrillen auskennt. Es gibt sicherlich auch komeptente Kollegen dafür bei ProOptik, aber in diesem Falle hast du ja schon gemerkt, dass es nach hinten losgegangen ist. 

Erkennen kannst du solche Kollegen an einem Fachgespräch über die Brillen, indem er sie dir präsentiert, ordentlich erklärt und auch entsprechend übers MTB ein wenig Ahnung hat. Ich hab zwar auch noch keinen TransAlp gefahren, aber zumindest die Brillen dafür in den Alpen getestet und eben im Mittelgebirge. 
Wichtig ist aber eben auch, dass die Leute von Fach sind und entsprechend richtig über die Gläser auswählen und dir auch die Entscheidung warum dies und das erzählen. 

Und zu deinem Bedauern @ An der Alb: nein, wir führen kein Swiss Eye. Hatte sie mir auf der Messe angeschaut und war nicht ganz so begeistert. Sicherlich interessantes Preissegment, aber die Einstellmöglichkeiten fand ich jetzt nicht so schön. Aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## An der Alb (28. April 2011)

Habe jetzt mal die Swiss Eye Chamäleon im Vergleich mit der Rudy Project Rydon aufgehabt. Ergebnis: Swiss Eye sofort wieder weggelegt. 

Ich habe mir jetzt die Rudy Frozen Ash mit den impactx photochromic laser clear-Gläsern bestellt. Nun hätte ich zwei Fragen zu der Brille 

- Werden die Gläser ohne Sonne nicht ganz klar? Durch die Bilder, die man so sieht und durch die Bezeichnung "clear" gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass die Gläser klar werden. Bei mir bleibt immer ein leichter grauer Schleier.

- Sofern die Gläser noch relativ hell sind, reflektiert bzw. spiegelt sich im unteren Drittel der Gläser mein Gesicht. Hat jemand so etwas auch? Oder gibt sich das, wenn die Brille mal öfters ihre photochrome Eigenschaften ausgelebt hat?


----------



## palmilein (28. April 2011)

An der Alb schrieb:
			
		

> - Werden die Gläser ohne Sonne nicht ganz klar? Durch die Bilder, die man so sieht und durch die Bezeichnung "clear" gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass die Gläser klar werden. Bei mir bleibt immer ein leichter grauer Schleier.


Die Sonne hat sicherlich den größten Einfluss auf photochromatische Gläser, aber nicht das für uns sichtbare Licht ist für die Eindunklung der Gläser zuständig, sondern UV-Licht. Das ist auch bei bedeckter Wolkenlage vorhanden und daher wird die Brille in natürlich Umgebung auch nie eine nahezu 100% Transmission haben. Normal schlucken Kunststoffgläser 3-7% des Lichts. Je nach Dioptrien, Machart, Entspiegelungen usw. schwankt dieser Wert. Phototrope Gläser haben normal eine Transmission von ungefähr 91 bis 85% bei UV-Licht-freien Umständen. Das heißt also geschlossene Räume ohne direkte Sonneninestrahlung. 

Abhängig sind aber auch die Umgebungstemperaturen. Um so kälter, um so schneller und dunkler färben sich die Gläser ein. Bei Wärme verkehrt sich dieser Effekt. 




			
				An der Alb schrieb:
			
		

> - Sofern die Gläser noch relativ hell sind, reflektiert bzw. spiegelt sich im unteren Drittel der Gläser mein Gesicht. Hat jemand so etwas auch? Oder gibt sich das, wenn die Brille mal öfters ihre photochrome Eigenschaften ausgelebt hat?


Evtl. sollte man die Vorneigung, sofern machbar, der Fassung ein wenig ändern, dann sollte der Reflex verschwinden. Natürlich auch, dass die Fassung nach wie vor gut abschließt und gut sitzt. 


Phototrope Gläser brauchen ungefähr einen Monat nach der Produktion, bis sie ihre Tönungsverhalten "stabilisert" hat. Je nach Nutzungsgrad geht es bei dem einen mal schneller und/oder langsamer.


----------



## An der Alb (28. April 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Phototrope Gläser haben normal eine Transmission von ungefähr 91 bis 85% bei UV-Licht-freien Umständen. Das heißt also geschlossene Räume ohne direkte Sonneninestrahlung.



Vielen Dank für die fundierte Auskunft. Bedeutet das, dass auch bei Dunkelheit (z.B. bei einem Night-Ride) die Gläser nie ganz klar werden?




palmilein schrieb:


> Evtl. sollte man die Vorneigung, sofern machbar, der Fassung ein wenig ändern, dann sollte der Reflex verschwinden. Natürlich auch, dass die Fassung nach wie vor gut abschließt und gut sitzt.



Danke. Die Idee hatte ich auch und habe die Bügel schon mal etwas geändert. Ist ja bei den Rudy´s relativ leicht machbar. Dadurch ist´s schon etwas besser geworden. Den Clip bestelle ich beim Optiker, so dass der dann die letzten Prozente bei der Einstellung noch machen kann.


----------



## palmilein (29. April 2011)

An der Alb schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die fundierte Auskunft. Bedeutet das, dass auch bei Dunkelheit (z.B. bei einem Night-Ride) die Gläser nie ganz klar werden?


Richtig erkannt, wobei kein Glas 100% Transmission gewährleistet, weil das physikalisch unmöglich ist, ein gewisser Prozentsatz geht immer im Glas verloren. Wichtig ist aber, dass die Transmission nicht unter 81% sinkt, dann wäre es Kategorie 1 und damit schon nicht mehr für Nachtfahrten im Straßenverkehr zulässig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guggilein (29. April 2011)

Seit gut drei Jahren fahre ich die Supernova von Adidas und kann sie sehr empfehlen. Habe selbst ca. 6 dp und liebe die Robustheit der Brille (paar Stürze hatte sie schon und ein paar Macken abbekommen). Besonders gut finde ich den Windschutz, da man sich bei über 60 Sachen bergab auch mal gerne ein Bindehautentzündung o. ä. holen kann. Nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Viecher, die so im Sommer die Lanstraßen kreuzen (Fliegen, Bienen, Libellen, Schafe,...). Auch sehr schön ist die Möglichkeit, das Glas zu tauschen, je nach Bedarf. Für mich absolut klasse und empfehlenswert.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Mai 2011)

Da ich auch dieses Problem habe (jeweils -3 DPT) wollte ich mal meine Erfahrungen teilen. Ich habe letzte Woche eine Swiss Eye Vista gekauft, bei F.... Ich merkte schon im Laden, dass etwas nicht stimmte. Alles waberte vor meinen Augen. Die Gläser wurden noch einmal durchgemessen, sie waren richtig. Der Verkäufer sagte, es könne daher kommen, dass der Clip sehr viel stärker gekrümmt ist, als eine normale Brille, es sei eine sache der Gewöhnung! Gewöhnung?? Bei einer Radbrille?? Ich nahm sie mit und probierte es aus. Die Weitsicht, also das Panorama war hervorragend. Aber alles was näher als zwei Meter war, war völlig verzogen. D.h. mein Riserbar wölbte sich nach oben. Meine Schuhe sahen aus wie Größe 36 und wenn ich seitlich schaute, sah ich völlig verzerrt und doppelt!! Stellt euch so das Überfahren/-springen von Hindernissen vor! Wieder im Laden kam die Mär vom Gewöhnen, weil die Brille ja gekrümmt ist. Ich sagte, ich kann ja nicht einmal ein Schlüsselloch mit dem Schlüssel treffen! Irgendwann kam er dann damit raus, dass Leute mit mehr als 2 DPT öfter Probleme haben. Vorteil beim großen Optiker, anstandslose Rückgabe. Wir haben nun heute einmal die Swiss Eye View bestellt, da der Clip anders beschaffen ist. Wir werden einmal sehen....hoffentlich. P.S. Das mit den Wimpern am Clip ist auch extrem!


----------



## An der Alb (11. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist heute der Clip bei F.... eingetroffen. Ich werde mal die Rudy mitnehmen und mit Clip zusammen probieren, um zu testen (und zu hoffen), dass ich keine Probleme mit den Wimpern habe. Bisher bin ich zwei Touren mit der Rudy ohne Clip (ich habe nur -0,25 und -0,75) gefahren und muss sagen die Brille ist echt top. Ich könnte jetzt noch nicht mal sagen, dass die Brille spürbar abdunkelt oder aufhellt, es hat mehr oder weniger sowohl in der Sonne als auch im Schatten gepasst. Ich war in (fast) jeder Situation zufrieden. Auf einem Waldtrail, auf dem es relativ dunkel war, fand ich die Sicht nicht so prickelnd. Hier hoffe ich, dass der Clip dann den Rest erledigt. Ich werde mal berichten, sobald ich den Clip in meiner Stärke habe und damit gefahren bin.

Was die Wölbung angeht, ich habe eine Ray Ban-Sonnenbrille (Alltagsbrille), die hat auch gekrümmte Gläser. Da ist wenig mit "dran gewöhnen". Ich setze die Brille relativ ungern auf. Wobei, so schlimm wie bei dir ist es bei mir nicht. Schlüssellöcher treffe ich noch und meine Schuhe sehen mit Sonnenbrille gleich wie mit normaler Brille aus.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Mai 2011)

Vor allem ist "gewöhnen" totaler Quatsch bei einer Brille, die man nur stundenweise trägt. Ich hoffe nun auf die View. Das hochklappen der getönten Gläser sieht zwar doof aus, aber kann im Wald durchaus mal Sinn machen, wenn das Licht wechselt. Besonders gespannt bin ich auch auf die Luftströmung bei der Abfahrt. Die war bei der Vista ganz OK!


----------



## palmilein (11. Mai 2011)

DennisMenace schrieb:
			
		

> Vorteil beim großen Optiker, anstandslose Rückgabe.


Auch wenn ich als Augenoptiker eines traditionellen Augenoptikers (nicht Kette) nicht 100%ig objektiv sein kann: aber die kleinen Geschäfte sind durchaus kulant bzw kulanter als große Namen und Ketten, weil wir noch mehr als F*mann und Co von zufriedenen Kunden leben. Ein zufriedener Kunde ist die beste Werbung und so krass die Werbetrommel wie die anderen Ketten-Kollegen können sich die meisten eh nicht leisten.

Außerdem geht ein Großteil der Kulanz von den Herstellern aus. In diesem Fall der Glashersteller. 

Nebst dem, darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass Sportoptiker fast nur bei traditionellen Augenoptikern anzutreffen sind. So oft verkaufen die F*männer & Apollonikaner keine Sportbrillen im Verhältnis zum Marktanteil. Erfahrung? ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Mai 2011)

Ups. Also, das sollte sicher nicht gegen traditionelle Optiker gehen. Man muss es sich aber zumindest hier im Taunus leisten können oder wollen. Ich war in der Vergangenheit mit F immer sehr zufrieden, muss aber sagen, es hat einfach vom Personal her auch irgendwie die letzte Zeit nachgelassen. Ich hatte die letzten drei Jahre häufiger das Gefühl, dass es inzwischen um Verkauf und weniger um Beratung geht. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das kleine Geschäfte besser machen. OK?


----------



## palmilein (12. Mai 2011)

Keine Sorge, so ist es nicht rübergekommen. 
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass kleine Optiker bei dem Thema Kulanz den großen Ketten nicht unbedingt nachgestellt sind. Die Kulanz geht eben oftmals eh von den Herstellern aus und die Augenoptik genießt da Gott sei Dank in Deutschland auch eine sehr hohe Kundenzufriedenheit.

Letztendlich kochen wir auch nur mit Wasser, nur die Würze macht es eben. Wenn die Beratung schlecht ist, das Produkt aber gleich viel kostet wie beim kompetenten Kollegen (egal ob Tradi oder Kette), dann geh ich doch wohl zum kompetenten Kollegen oder?


----------



## pedax (12. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schonmal erwähnt wurde aber die unzerstörbaren Brillen (und Gläser) von Gloryfy gibt es mittlerweile auch als "Gloryfy RX" Serie mit optischen Gläsen (Gloryfy RX)

Ich habe selbst eine Gloryfy Sportbrille (und viele meiner Freunde auch), allerdings alle mit normalen (d.h. keine optischen) Brillengläsern - aber die Teile sind echt der Hammer die sind einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen.


----------



## fridolin (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte noch eine Smith Interlock Trace neu und unbenutzt anzubieten.
Durch den genialen Interlock-Mechanismus kann man in Sekunden zwischen
verschiedenen getönten Gläsern wechseln.
Lässt sich natürlich auch mit Stärke verglasen. Günstig z.b. bei Netzoptiker.de
Bei Interesse: PM  --- Brille steht auch im Bikemarkt ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Mai 2011)

So. Ich muss mich erst einmal korrigieren. Ich habe nun nicht die View, sondern die Vision. http://www.swisseye.com/html/______vision.html Der Vorteil ist, dass diese sich nach dem Clip ausrichtet, nicht nach den Sonnengläsern. Dadurch sitzt zwar die Sonnenscheibe ziemlich weit vorn, aber es ist nicht einmal möglich, die Gläser mit den wimpern oder Wangen zu berühren. Die Sicht ist durch den Clip ist 1A - keine Verzerrungen. Also wie eine normale Brille. Ich bin nur noch gespannt, ob sie auch halbswegs winddicht ist, aber ich bin noch nicht gefahren. Rein vom Sehen her, super. Billig ist sie auch!!


----------



## An der Alb (13. Mai 2011)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich habe nun nicht die View, sondern die Vision. http://www.swisseye.com/html/______vision.html Der Vorteil ist, dass diese sich nach dem Clip ausrichtet, nicht nach den Sonnengläsern.



Qualitativ fand ich den Unterschied zwischen Swiss Eye und Rudy Project (soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann) enorm. Vorteil bei der Rudy ist, dass du die Bügel in alle möglichen Richtungen biegen kannst.




DennisMenace schrieb:


> Billig ist sie auch!!



Bei meinem Optiker-Besuch hat die Verkäuferin die Preisliste von Swiss Eye auf dem Tisch liegen lassen, als Sie kurz woanders was nachgeschaut hat. Da habe ich doch gleich mal geschaut was die Swiss Eye Chamäleon den Laden denn so im EK kostet. Den EK, den würde ich mal als billig bezeichnen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Mai 2011)

Also, die Einkaufspreise interessieren mich wenig. Das ist nun einmal bei allen Produkten so. Die Brille hat nun insg. 80 EUR gekostet. Man findet im Web nur einen Test, der lediglich die schlechte Verarbeitung bemängelt. Diese Kritik würde ich bestätigen. Sie fühlt sich gebacken an, wie man bei uns in Hessen sagen würde   Aber wie gesagt, das Sehen ist gut! Wenn sie nun noch halbwegs winddicht ist, dann macht sie ihren Job! Das Modell, das ich vorher hatte war ja nun mal Katastrophe s.o.! Und ich habe eben -3 DPT. Kritik an F..... Eigentlich hätten die mir vorher sagen können, dass der gebogene Clip mit meiner Stärke nicht funzt!


----------

